# Linux Debian RAR Archiv und Ordner Problem



## Hannibal (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich habe bei mir auf dem Server Debian mit RAR. Also ich kann RAR Archive machen und habe mit folgendem Befehl ein Verzeichnis gepackt:


```
rar a -v1024000 -ep -p4pass -m5 domain-backup.rar /var/www/virtual/domain.net
```


Nun habe ich diese Dateien welche sich daraus ergaben runtergeladen und diese entpackt. Doch dieses Rar Verzeichnis behält absolut keine Ordner bei und entpackt mir nun alle Dateien in einen Ordner.

Jetzt ist die Frage, kann ich da beim RAR Befehl etwas falsch machen oder wie?

Ich möchte mein Web Verzeichnis mit allen Unterordnern als Rar sichern und nach dem herunterladen entpacken können.

Was ist da falsch gelaufen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## vault-tec (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


hilft dir das folgende weiter? Googlen nach "linux man rar ordner" ergibt folgenden Treffer:


			
				Wolfgang hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Debian nennt sich das Paket unrar.
> Lt. manpages genügt ein einfaches:
> unrar e dateiname
> Ungewohnt, dass vor dem e kein - steht.
> ...



Ansonsten gib mal *man rar* in der Konsole ein und such nach allen Optionen/Schaltern, die etwas mit Ordnern zu tun haben. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

